# BGE Questions



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

I was wondering what the highest temp most of you achieve on your Egg.. I have had mine to 700 a few times but 600-650 seems to be the peak most of the time.. I have heard people getting them up over 1000 degrees.. just wondering what yall can tell me. I know some of you have been using eggs for some time.. any tips from the pros?


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ive had mine up to 700 a few times. Your gasket life will be shorter though with those high temps. You can get the eggceleratorthat attaches to the bottom vent to push more air through for higher temps. I just usean old hairdryer it fits perfectlyin the bottom vent.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Different brands of woods burn hotter/colder. BGE brand is good to 650-700. Also the larger the pieces the hotter it gets without adding additional air. I will have new charcoal in on Monday called Dragon Breath that is suposto be hotter. I will test it and let yall know. I will be selling it for the same price as BGE ($20 for a 20lb bag). 

Thanks

Sky


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

What does the BGE sell for now. I have just about had it with having to replace electric smoker elements. And I hear the egg is tops. and who do yall recomend to buy the egg from in the p-cola area??


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

The best place to buy a Big Green Egg is Escambia Electric bar none. I think he sells the Large egg for around 580.00 or so, which is about 200.00 dollars cheaper than any place in P'cola. He also has great deals on all of the accessories.


----------



## Floppy (May 29, 2008)

> *wareagle50 (12/20/2009)*The best place to buy a Big Green Egg is Escambia Electric bar none. I think he sells the Large egg for around 580.00 or so, which is about 200.00 dollars cheaper than any place in P'cola. He also has great deals on all of the accessories.


That is, without a doubt, the best price I have ever heard of..............................................


----------



## Floppy (May 29, 2008)

> *collardncornbread (12/19/2009)*What does the BGE sell for now. I have just about had it with having to replace electric smoker elements. And I hear the egg is tops. and who do yall recomend to buy the egg from in the p-cola area??


Nothing else on the market cooks like an egg other than perhaps the original 'Kamoda'. You won't be sorry if you pursue the purchase. Little bit of a hassle but nothing else I've ever cooked on can produce the same outcome. Do yourself a favor, cook with pecan ......................you'll never go back!


----------



## Whalerkid (Oct 25, 2007)

If you want to get above 700 degrees, load with charcoal up to the top of the firebox and light. (I use the BGE electric starter). Get a box fan or similar and place it in front of the egg. Open the bottom damper and leave the top off. Move the fan before you put your meat on. Be careful when opening the lid. The forced air seems to accelerate the temperature fast. BGE even sells a small fan that attached to the bottom damper for lighting it faster.


----------

